# Dog Age Calculator



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I wondered how old my boyz were in human years!

It's not as simple as i thought to calculate! The 7 times their age is not so as i always thought, and it depends on what breed they are.

Here is a link for you to know how old your baby is.

Dog Age Calculator

Jude n Jools are 15 years old already









What age are yours?


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Oh my, Puddles is 24 years old.....so sad....hope he lives to be 100 !!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww man... Kodie is 28yrs old!!!!







Kelsie is 3.75yrs old... 

Our first dog... a beagle was only 56yrs old when he died...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie's a swingin' fun lovin' gal of 36!!







(5 years old)


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

It said that (12 month old) Jeffery is 15 human years old, and considered a puppy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Matilda is also 15. I just want her to stay the age she is now. My Muffy is 60, I almost started crying, they never live long enough


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting that!!! I was shocked to find out that Miko is *28 yrs old*...same age as both of his parents (my husband and I) !!! For some reason I find that to be hilarious







.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I always thought that 1 year of dog age equaled 7 years of human age but it says that Bucky at almost 9 months is 11.25 years in human age.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

At 3 dog yesars Sassy is 28 years old.







She will gain 4 human years for just one more dog yr. That will make her 32. Sooooooo since she is 3.5 does that make her 30? If so she is almost 30.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Peechie is only 2 and it came up as 24 human years







I didn't want to hear that. I always thought little dogs lived longer than big dogs.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

It says Daisy is 15 yrs old at 15 months. Toby is 11.25 years old and he is 9 months.







I thought the little ones were still babies compared to the big dogs. 

Wow, I did my parents 15 year old Brittany Spaniel and it says that Beau is 90 years old!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Lucy is five and just had her last litter. In dog years, she is 36. I had my last child at 35, so I guess we are retiring at about the same age.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

My itty bitty baby is 24 years old! That can't be!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Lucy is five and just had her last litter. In dog years, she is 36. I had my last child at 35, so I guess we are retiring at about the same age.[/B]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

How did I miss this thread??

Nemo is 15 years old(I rounded it , cause he is 10 months) So he is almost 15..
I can't believe he is a teenager







I can't deal with another one...









Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> How did I miss this thread??
> 
> Nemo is 15 years old(I rounded it , cause he is 10 months) So he is almost 15..
> I can't believe he is a teenager
> ...


Is that 2 teenagers in the house now Andrea







LOL


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=201315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!! I have a 12 year old.. and Christopher is almost 15, they are 2 1/2 yrs apart.
So if you count Chris and Nemo that makes two!!!
















XO Andrea~


----------

